# مساعدة في تقطيع الاشارة الى Frame



## ماهر الموصلي (29 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ....
اخواني المهندسين محتاج خدمة منكم , اني طالب ماجستير علوم حاسبات وعندي مشروع تمييز الكلام العربي بأستخدام تقنية التحويل الموجي والشبكه العصبية . ولازلت بداية المشروع وبصراحة ما عندي علم بالتعامل مع الاشارة او الصوت , اول مشكلة واجهتني هي 
كيف استطيع تقسيم الاشارة الصوتية ( كلام من المايكرفون ) الى مجموعة من الframe بحيث يكون طول كل مقطع 20 ملي ثانية اي ما يقارب 256 sample بأستخدام الماتلاب ؟


اتمنى منكم تساعدوني 

سلام ..


----------



## E g y p t (31 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (31 يوليو 2011)

اخي 
تستطيع تقسيم الصوت الى ما تريد من frame و ذلك عن طريق اي برنامج معالجة الصوت مثل
primer
ادوباك
و لك ببرامج الصوت الكثير


----------



## ماهر الموصلي (1 أغسطس 2011)

اختي العزيزة , اشكرك على الرد , اريد تقسيم الصوت بأستخدام الماتلاب ( عن طريق المعادلات ) الى مجموعة من الفريم ( اي مجموعة من القيم ) ثم ترتيب هذه القيم على شكل overlap لكي استطيع تطبيق نافذه Hamming على هذه الفريم ثم استخدام احد التحويلات عليها مثل wavelet Transformation 

اشكرك مرة ثانية على الرد​


----------

